# I want to overclock my AMD Athlon X2 64 Black 7750 2.7GHz



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

My MB:gigabyte ga-ma78gpm-ds2h









my cpu:








AMD Athlon X2 64 Black 7750
2.7GHz , Clock Multiplier Control , 3MB total l2+l2 cache

Havent got my RAM , PSU,Case,HD and Optical drive yet

my MB supports up to 16GB ... i was looking for 1RAMx4gb modules ,that way i can put 1RAMx4gb modules in each of the 4 memory banks to fill up all the way to 16GB, but cant find them
*
If I get any RAM first ill be getting 2 pc2-8500 modules*

Anyway what would be the highest overclock I can get with my CPU~??

Not a gamer so I wouldnt be playing any games at all except for maybe emulators & roms ( snes hel yeah )

I usually multitask like crazy .. video edit & photo edit ... render movies .. burn dvds ... play some games ... downloads .. .converts ... utorrent ... internet browsing ... music ... play with all kinds of softwaares ....

i got 2 500GB external HDs that have tons of music movies and media and all that stuff that are always connected 

i wanna get 2 internal 500GB hds.... but yea =]

how high should i get my CPU clock~??? plz help thanks


----------

